# [Solved]iwgetid no output?

## ShanaXXII

```
# /sbin/iwgetid -r
```

used to be my way of finding out what network im connected to.

But after reinstalling Gentoo, the command no longer has any output  :Confused: 

even just

```
# /sbin/iwgetid
```

has no outputLast edited by ShanaXXII on Mon Oct 06, 2014 2:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## szatox

do you use wpa_supplicant? try `wpa_cli status`

Perhaps you are simply not connected?

Oh, also, try `ifconfig -a`.

Perhaps you forgot about wifi hardware modules?

----------

## ShanaXXII

It turns out that I need the following in my kernel for it to work ---> http://gentoo-en.vfose.ru/wiki/Dell_Inspiron_1564

```
 {*} I2C support  --->

    [*]   Enable compatibility bits for old user-space

    <M>   I2C device interface

    [*]   Autoselect pertinent helper modules

    I2C Hardware Bus support  ---> 

      <M> Intel 82801 (ICH/PCH)

      <M> Intel SCH SMBus 1.0

      <M> Intel PIIX4 and compatible (ATI/AMD/Serverworks/Broadcom/SMSC)

      <M> SMBus Control Method Interface
```

----------

